# need a ,,



## shauna_sarim cornflake (Mar 26, 2008)

i need a show name for my new cleveland bay x cob filly to make 17hh 
shes called bridgette but need a show name for her


----------



## JSR (Jan 2, 2009)

There's only one choice for a stunner like that!!

Bridgette Bardo!!:001_wub: I'm SOOOO jealous she's going to be beautiful!!


----------



## shauna_sarim cornflake (Mar 26, 2008)

thanks , i know she is stunning and tbh going to 6th form next year already having a youngster and one naughty pony a 3rd one was the last thing i wanted / needed but tbh shes a star and has manner and is well educated as ive handled her since birth for the y/o


----------



## shauna_sarim cornflake (Mar 26, 2008)

i quite like , El Nino phenomenon - off bridgett jones' diary


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

No ideas for names but I once had a cleveland bay x she was only small though 15.2 hh her name was Roxy or Sweet Roxanne at shows


----------



## Gentle_Dove (Mar 19, 2009)

When I saw her cute little face I thought *something...Brigardier. Maybe Royal Brigardier. Does it have to be similar to Bridgette or can we go a little wild with the name choice?


----------



## Tim_A (Mar 12, 2009)

Hi there,

I've just received an email and thought of this thread immediately 

Check out: http://ultimatehorsesite.com/info/names/chemistryhorsenames.html

It may help??


----------



## Danlit (Mar 24, 2009)

What a beauty! I like Brigardier, it suits.

I have been commissioned to design some canvas's for 3 horses recently, they are becoming one of my favourite subjects.

Home Page- Invent Canvas - tel: 01782 271759 mobile: 07725 342617 - Original Wall Art, Hand Painted Canvas, Stretched Canvas Prints, Perspex Art, Personalised Cards & Mugs


----------

